# Our New Puppy



## jogary (Nov 16, 2011)

These are the photos of our new puppy from Rosedale Doodles. We have called her Lily and she is 8 1/2 weeks old. Her mum is a red, show cocker and dad, an apricot, miniature poodle. This is her first day at home and so far so good but not sure how the first night will be!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lily is gorgeous!  Good luck with your first night. x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

aw she is lovely as is her name.

Hope you have a first good night- but don't worry if you don't!!! it happens to most of us


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Awwww what a wee stunner! Soooooo cute! Emma x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lilly is lovely ... hope she didn't make too much noise last night.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Aww...so cute, looks like she's really made herself at home  hope you got a good first night!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is adorable!!! I know 2 other rosedale cockapoos a choc and a red and theyre both gorgeous with brilliant natures xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome Lily! You are very a beautiful little girl. I hope you gave your new owner a good night last night?!!

Karen x


----------



## Mandie (Oct 21, 2010)

Lily is so cute and what a great name


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

She's so cute! xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww Lily is so cute  gorgeous, & I like the name as well


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I LOVE the first pic! She is beautiful and so cuddly looking. Hope you had a good night!


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Lovely photos of a beautiful girl! So gorgeous!
How did you first night go?
My little apricot girl is joining us in early January- can't wait.
Any tips for that first day and night with pup?
x


----------



## jogary (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi, Well it's been quite hard work but every day has got a little easier! On the first night (in her puppy crate) she woke and cried a little about every two hours but we didn't rush down to her each time, only when it was early morning. She had soiled but it was on her puppy pad in one corner. Last night, she slept through without crying at all. She is learning to cry/wimper to tell us she wants to go outside to toilet in the day time. (We have made a doggy loo using bark chips in one of the borders in the garden) Having said that she wees about every hour and after a nap, play or any excitement. They are tiny little wees and sometimes she does them really quickly without warning. She's also had a runny bottom on day two but I read that can happen with the stress of separation. All in all, she has done really well and lies around like she is really comfortable with us all. She sleeps a lot, has a mad 5 mins and then sleeps again. Loves cuddles and follows us around everywhere. Been out in garden a bit but not sure of wind and bird noises. She is having her second injection next week and the week after, we can go 'walkies' She has lots of toys but you have to watch her for chewing on your boots and other clothes she can reach. Not sure if we are doing everything right but we are still finding our feet really and learning more each day about a new puppy.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello and :welcome: to you and Lily. It sounds like all is going very well and she is as cute as a button.


----------

